# Eye on the Atlantic Division



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

13 February 2007

01. TOR | 27-24 | .529 | 0.0 GB
02. NJN | 25-27 | .481 | 2.5 GB
03. NYK | 22-29 | .431 | 5.0 GB
04. PHI | 17-35 | .327 | 10.5 GB
05. BOS | 12-38 | .240 | 14.5 GB



Tonight:

Toronto @ Chicago
San Antonio @ New Jersey
New York @ LA Lakers


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

not to gloat or anything but i have to say, it feels good to see boston 14.5 games back of us. 14.5! they've obviously had a terrible season but i can't remember the last time anyone was 14.5 games back of the raptors.

peace


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Does anyone here thinks that the Knicks have a shot of making the playoffs? They've been an up and down team this season and I read some articles praising Isiah Thomas' for getting more out of the Knicks than Larry Brown. Is that just complete bogus or the Knicks are planning a late season run?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> Does anyone here thinks that the Knicks have a shot of making the playoffs? They've been an up and down team this season and I read some articles praising Isiah Thomas' for getting more out of the Knicks than Larry Brown. Is that just complete bogus or the Knicks are planning a late season run?


Sure.. there is 33 games left and they are only 5 game winning streak out of the playoffs. I don't think they will make it, but it is not totally unrealistic either (they will need help from New Jersey, and one of Orlando or Indiana)


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

It's a big night tonight with us, the Nets and the Knicks all playing. I'd really love to get another few games away from New Jersey, who are going to have a tough time tonight against the Spurs.

The Knicks? I don't think so. I thought they might win the division at the begining of the season and even though five games back with 33 to go isn't impossible, the Raps and Nets would have to lose more then I think they will.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Who knows, the Knicks have so much talent. If they can start playing together.... who knows what will happen.

New Jersey is capable of those long win streaks here and there, so we have to keep playing the way we have the rest of the way.

:twave:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nets down 44-22

Knicks game starts late


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

It's a blowout in New Jersey folks. The Spurs are handing it down to them, 93-72.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps move to four games above .500.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Nets Are 3.5 Games Behind Raps !


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Knicks down at the half.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Also, with their win tonight, the Raptors are 0.5 games out of home court advantage (top-4 conference record) behind the Bulls. Very big win.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

14 February 2007

01. TOR | 28-24 | .538 | 0.0 GB
02. NJN | 25-28 | .482 | 3.5 GB
03. NYK | 23-29 | .442 | 5.0 GB
04. PHI | 17-35 | .327 | 11.0 GB
05. BOS | 12-38 | .240 | 15.0 GB



Tonight:

New Jersey @ Toronto
Washington @ Philadelphia
Milwaukee @ Boston
New York @ Golden State


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Toronto over New Jersey
Washington over Philadelphia
Boston over Milwaukee

Knicks/Warriors TBD


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Boston finally Wins a game Paul needs more help over there


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Mr_B said:


> Boston finally Wins a game Paul needs more help over there


They have a nice young core. Pierce should still be in his prime for another few years, and that's when they'll start to bloom.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

yea but if your a man in Pierce position would you want to be in rebuilding mode AGAIN?how many years does he has left on his contract? he should look for a trade


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Seems like the idea of Boston "putting it together" and having their "young talent rise up" is starting to get worn out. That team would be better off trading in some of those chips and going for a player that can compliment Pierce. I'll be shocked if they don't take a run at Gasol, personally. They have the pieces to make it happen.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Mr_B said:


> yea but if your a man in Pierce position would you want to be in rebuilding mode AGAIN?how many years does he has left on his contract? he should look for a trade


Well, I see the Celtics as this year's version of last year's Raptors. Lots of young guys, a couple veterans, but a wealth of inexperience, and that's not going to win games, especially when the vets are injured. They could make something good happen in a couple years with the right moves, but then again Danny Ainge isn't the brightest GM (Roy for Telfair anyone?). If Jefferson gets it together next season, they could be a sleeper.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

15 February 2007

01. TOR | 29-24 | .547 | 0.0 GB
02. NJN | 25-29 | .463 | 4.5 GB
03. NYK | 23-30 | .434 | 6.0 GB
04. PHI | 17-36 | .321 | 12.0 GB
05. BOS | 13-38 | .255 | 15.0 GB


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Well I, for one, am glad that Boston finally won one. I don't even care much for the Celtics, but that losing streak was seriously starting to get really depressing.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Mr_B said:


> Boston finally Wins a game Paul needs more help over there


He must feel like a camp counsilor these days.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

21 February 2007

01. TOR | 29-24 | .547 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 25-29 | .463 | _4.5 GB
03. NYK | 24-30 | .444 | _5.5 GB
04. PHI | 17-36 | .321 | 12.0 GB
05. BOS | 13-39 | .250 | 15.5 GB


Tonight:

Cleveland @ Toronto
New York @ Philadelphia
Oklahoma City @ New Jersey
Boston @ Phoenix


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

go oklahoma city!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Toronto loses, New Jersey loses, New York loses, and it looks like the Celtics will lose.

Philadelphia is seemingly the only team to survive a tough night for the Atlantic.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

sooo when do we play miami?


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Wow...4.5 games ahead of NJ? That's crazy man. Dam Toronto's been fabulous this year.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

22 February 2007

01. TOR | 29-25 | .537 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 25-30 | .455 | _4.5 GB
03. NYK | 24-31 | .436 | _5.5 GB
04. PHI | 18-36 | .333 | 11.0 GB
05. BOS | 13-40 | .245 | 15.5 GB


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps win, Nets win, Knicks in a tight one, Philly loses, Boston yet to play.

Standings aren't changing much these days.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Everytime the Nets lose the Raps lose and everytime the Nets win the Raps win, this is messed up.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Everytime the Nets lose the Raps lose and everytime the Nets win the Raps win, this is messed up.


If that were true the nets woudlnt be like 5 games behind the young raps, sorry bud


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I mean most of the time buddy. The lead has not changed by more than one game since our big losing streak that gave you the division.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

hmm... Raptors are 8 of their last 10 while the Nets are 4 of 10. Quite a difference there, friend.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> I mean most of the time buddy. The lead has not changed by more than one game since our big losing streak that gave you the division.


Yup, the Nets gave us the division...RIIIIIIIGHT.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

24 February 2007

01. TOR | 30-25 | .545 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 26-30 | .464 | _4.5 GB
03. NYK | 25-31 | .446 | _5.5 GB
04. PHI | 18-37 | .327 | 12.0 GB
05. BOS | 13-47 | .241 | 16.5 GB


Tonight:

Toronto @ Charlotte
Philadelphia @ Milwaukee
Boston @ Utah


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> I mean most of the time buddy. The lead has not changed by more than one game since our big losing streak that gave you the division.


........................................


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Let's not worry about what NJ is doing. Just keep doing what we have been doing up until now, and we will be fine.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

25 February 2007

01. TOR | 31-25 | .554 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 26-30 | .464 | _5.0 GB
03. NYK | 25-31 | .446 | _6.0 GB
04. PHI | 18-38 | .321 | 13.0 GB
05. BOS | 13-42 | .236 | 17.5 GB


Tonight:

New York @ New Jersey


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Big game for the Knicks standing wise.. to jump ahead and be tied with Jersey for #2. 

Prediction? Knicks win =D


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

either way the raps are going to pick up .5 a game on somebody I rather see Ny win tonight as well


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The way the season is shaping up, we should change this thread to "Eye on the Eastern Conference". The Raps pick up half a game on both the Wiz and Cavs today, putting them only half game behind being #2 in the East.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Nets and Knicks play some ugly basketball.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Don't worry about any other teams raptor fans, you guys will make the playoffs whether you win your division or not. Thats a guarentee from Arhie.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

26 February 2007

01. TOR | 31-25 | .554 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 27-30 | .474 | _4.5 GB
03. NYK | 25-32 | .439 | _6.5 GB
04. PHI | 18-38 | .321 | 13.0 GB
05. BOS | 13-42 | .236 | 17.5 GB

Monday:

Sacramento @ Philadelphia
Miami @ New York
Toronto @ San Antonio
Boston @ Houston


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

open mike said:


> If that were true the nets woudlnt be like 5 games behind the young raps, sorry bud


Leave him alone. You don't want to be schooled by his A+ English brain.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

arhie said:


> Don't worry about any other teams raptor fans, you guys will make the playoffs whether you win your division or not. Thats a guarentee from Arhie.


:uhoh:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Some truly hideous basketball played by the Atlantic tonight.. yet Toronto is the only team to lose.

27 February 2007

01. TOR | 31-26 | .544 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 27-30 | .474 | _4.0 GB
03. NYK | 26-32 | .448 | _5.5 GB
04. PHI | 19-38 | .333 | 12.0 GB
05. BOS | 14-42 | .250 | 16.5 GB

Tuesday:

Washington @ New Jersey


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Nets Win!
They Won Like 3 Straight Now?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

4 games scares me. fingers crossed we catch the rockets off guard tommorow night, we were bad sunday night, they were awful.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

28 February 2007

01. TOR | 31-26 | .544 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 28-30 | .483 | _3.5 GB
03. NYK | 26-32 | .448 | _5.5 GB
04. PHI | 19-38 | .333 | 12.0 GB
05. BOS | 14-42 | .250 | 16.5 GB

Tonight:

Toronto @ Houston
Phoenix @ Philadelphia
New York @ Boston


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

1 March 2007

01. TOR | 32-26 | .552 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 28-30 | .483 | _4.0 GB
03. NYK | 26-33 | .441 | _6.5 GB
04. PHI | 20-38 | .345 | 12.0 GB
05. BOS | 15-42 | .263 | 16.5 GB

Thursday:

No Atlantic Division games


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

3 March 2007

01. TOR | 32-27 | .542 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 28-30 | .483 | _3.5 GB
03. NYK | 27-33 | .450 | _5.5 GB
04. PHI | 21-38 | .356 | 11.0 GB
05. BOS | 15-42 | .263 | 16.0 GB

Saturday:

Toronto @ Cleveland
Boston @ New Jersey
New York @ Atlanta


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

4 March 2007

01. TOR | 32-28 | .533 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 28-31 | .475 | _3.5 GB
03. NYK | 28-33 | .459 | _4.5 GB
04. PHI | 21-38 | .356 | 10.5 GB
05. BOS | 16-42 | .276 | 15.5 GB

Sunday:

Minnesota @ Boston
New Jersey @ Philadelphia


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

5 March 2007

01. TOR | 32-28 | .533 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 28-32 | .467 | _4.0 GB
03. NYK | 28-33 | .459 | _4.5 GB
04. PHI | 22-38 | .367 | 10.0 GB
05. BOS | 17-42 | .288 | 14.5 GB

Monday:

No Atlantic Division games


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Jersey losing to boston and philly back to back was huge for us


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

On tuesday the nets face the mavs, so we will get a break there.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Knicks are on the move, even without Crawford. Pretty surprising.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

speedythief said:


> The Knicks are on the move, even without Crawford. Pretty surprising.


Not that surpirsing to me - he is a 40% shooter on a team that has enough other offensive weapons.

Possibly addition by subtraction


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

6 March 2007

01. TOR | 32-28 | .533 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 28-32 | .467 | _4.0 GB
03. NYK | 28-33 | .459 | _4.5 GB
04. PHI | 22-38 | .367 | 10.0 GB
05. BOS | 17-42 | .288 | 14.5 GB

Tuesday:

Toronto @ Washington
Seattle @ New York
New Jersey @ Dallas


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

another big-big game.. not only does this win put us closer to homecourt it'll also give us a game over the atlantic crown.

*yes! i think NYK and NJN will lose tonight.. *fingers crossed =D


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

7 March 2007

01. TOR | 32-29 | .525 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 28-33 | .459 | _4.0 GB
03. NYK | 28-34 | .452 | _4.5 GB
04. PHI | 22-38 | .367 | _9.5 GB
05. BOS | 17-42 | .288 | 14.0 GB

Wednesday:

Memphis @ Toronto
Seattle @ Philadelphia
Houston @ Boston


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

8 March 2007

01. TOR | 33-29 | .532 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 28-33 | .459 | _4.5 GB
03. NYK | 28-34 | .452 | _5.0 GB
04. PHI | 23-38 | .377 | _9.5 GB
05. BOS | 17-43 | .283 | 15.0 GB

Thursday:

No Atlantic Division games


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

10 March 2007

01. TOR | 33-29 | .532 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 28-34 | .452 | _5.0 GB
03. NYK | 28-34 | .452 | _5.0 GB
04. PHI | 24-38 | .387 | _9.0 GB
05. BOS | 18-43 | .295 | 14.5 GB

Saturday:

New York @ Washington
Philadelphia @ Indiana
New Jersey @ San Antonio


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

New York and New Jersey both have tough games tonight. A win tomorrow and the Raptors could take a commanding 6-game lead in the Division--fingers crossed.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

A six game lead would be the most any division leader has on the second place team in east.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Our next three games are all games that we should win. If we can pull through, I think we'll have cemented our place on top of the division by the end of next week.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

11 March 2007

01. TOR | 33-29 | .532 | _0.0 GB
02. NYK | 29-34 | .460 | _4.5 GB
03. NJN | 28-35 | .444 | _5.5 GB
04. PHI | 25-38 | .397 | _8.5 GB
05. BOS | 18-43 | .295 | 14.5 GB

Sunday:

Seattle @ Toronto
Chicago @ Boston


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

12 March 2007

01. TOR | 34-29 | .540 | _0.0 GB
02. NYK | 29-34 | .460 | _5.0 GB
03. NJN | 28-35 | .444 | _6.0 GB
04. PHI | 25-38 | .397 | _9.0 GB
05. BOS | 18-44 | .290 | 15.5 GB

Monday:

Toronto @ Milwaukee
New Jersey @ Memphis


----------



## Apostales Warning (Feb 25, 2007)

I declare the race over!


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Can we officially declare New Jersey as done yet?

And how about those Knicks?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

13 March 2007

01. TOR | 35-29 | .547 | _0.0 GB
02. NYK | 29-34 | .460 | _5.5 GB
03. NJN | 29-35 | .453 | _6.0 GB
04. PHI | 25-38 | .397 | _9.5 GB
05. BOS | 18-44 | .290 | 16.0 GB

Tuesday:

Philadelphia @ Atlanta
New Jersey @ Oklahoma City
Boston @ Chicago[/QUOTE]


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

What is the Raptors magic number at now? 13?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

speedythief said:


> What is the Raptors magic number at now? 13?


Hey I was just about to post that.

The magic number is 14 to win the division. (The Knicks can still theoretically win 48 games, so the Raps would need to get 49)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

15 March 2007

01. TOR | 36-29 | .554 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 30-35 | .462 | _6.0 GB
03. NYK | 29-35 | .453 | _6.5 GB
04. PHI | 25-40 | .385 | 11.0 GB
05. BOS | 19-45 | .297 | 16.0 GB

Thursday:

Miami @ New Jersey


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

Hope Jersey wins on Thursday. I want to see a Raptors-Nets playoff game. :starwars:


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

ABargnani said:


> Hope Jersey wins on Thursday. I want to see a Raptors-Nets playoff game. :starwars:


I don't matter of fact I hope the nets don't get in at all


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

ditto. jersey and indy out: magic and knicks in.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ABargnani said:


> Hope Jersey wins on Thursday. I want to see a Raptors-Nets playoff game. :starwars:


 
Unless they can beat out the bulls for the 5th seed or they can get 6th and we get 3rd, I don't see it happening (even the 2 scenarios above I don't see them happening).

If not, both raps and nets would have to pass the first round. Also very unlikely.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Not a chance in hell the Nets catch us now.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

16 March 2007

01. TOR | 36-29 | .554 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 30-36 | .455 | _6.5 GB
03. NYK | 29-35 | .453 | _6.5 GB
04. PHI | 25-40 | .385 | 11.0 GB
05. BOS | 19-45 | .297 | 16.0 GB

Friday:

Houston @ Toronto
Utah @ Philadelphia
Oklahoma City @ New York
Boston @ Dallas


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i love that this team has been able to not only hold onto, but build the lead over the atlantic. question now is who do we play.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

17 March 2007

01. TOR | 36-30 | .545 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 30-36 | .455 | _6.0 GB
03. NYK | 29-36 | .446 | _6.5 GB
04. PHI | 26-40 | .394 | 10.0 GB
05. BOS | 19-46 | .292 | 16.5 GB

Saturday:

Boston @ San Antonio


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Still, looking good after the loss.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

With New Jersey suffering a 93-86 loss to the Miami Heat last night, any combination of 11 Raptor victories or losses by the Nets or New York Knicks will give Toronto the Atlantic Division championship.

From realgm.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

18 March 2007

01. TOR | 36-30 | .545 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 30-36 | .455 | _6.0 GB
03. NYK | 29-36 | .446 | _6.5 GB
04. PHI | 26-40 | .394 | 10.0 GB
05. BOS | 20-46 | .303 | 16.0 GB

Sunday:

Toronto @ New York
Los Angeles Clippers @ New Jersey
Houston @ Philadelphia


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't think we should waste time with this "atlantic watch" anymore. I am much more concerned with our race with Chicago, Was and Miami. I am hoping for Mia and Was to outrun chicago so that we can get was in the first round rather than chi or mia.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

19 March 2007

01. TOR | 36-31 | .537 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 31-36 | .463 | _5.0 GB
03. NYK | 30-36 | .455 | _5.5 GB
04. PHI | 26-41 | .388 | 10.5 GB
05. BOS | 20-46 | .303 | 15.5 GB

Monday:

Boston @ Oklahoma City


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> I don't think we should waste time with this "atlantic watch" anymore. I am much more concerned with our race with Chicago, Was and Miami. I am hoping for Mia and Was to outrun chicago so that we can get was in the first round rather than chi or mia.


I agree - this franchise has won so many division titles, that clinching another division title is an insignificant event for the Raptors and Raptors fans.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I agree - this franchise has won so many division titles, that clinching another division title is an insignificant event for the Raptors and Raptors fans.


I see what you did there


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> I don't think we should waste time with this "atlantic watch" anymore. I am much more concerned with our race with Chicago, Was and Miami. I am hoping for Mia and Was to outrun chicago so that we can get was in the first round rather than chi or mia.



Don't get ahead of yourself, NJ has RJ back and could make a run. We are far from having clinched the division.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

osman said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself, NJ has RJ back and could make a run. We are far from having clinched the division.


we as in the royal "we"?

or we as in the new jersey nets?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

osman said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself, NJ has RJ back and could make a run. We are far from having clinched the division.


If we go 7-8 the rest of the way, NJ would have to go 13-2 to pass us. Good luck to them.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I agree - this franchise has won so many division titles, that clinching another division title is an insignificant event for the Raptors and Raptors fans.


 
My point is, we have bigger fish to fry. We have the division title in our pocket, great, we need to move on. Getting the 3rd seed is MUCH more important now smart *** and THAT is what we should be focusing on.

We are now competing with Washington and Miami, leave the litte Nets alone. We don't deal with petty things, we play with men now, not boys.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

20 March 2007

01. TOR | 36-31 | .537 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 31-36 | .463 | _5.0 GB
03. NYK | 30-36 | .455 | _5.5 GB
04. PHI | 26-41 | .388 | 10.5 GB
05. BOS | 20-47 | .299 | 16.0 GB

Tuesday:

Denver @ New Jersey
Philadelphia @ Detroit
Dallas @ New York


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

everybody in the atlantic lost tonight


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

21 March 2007

01. TOR | 36-31 | .537 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 31-37 | .456 | _5.5 GB
03. NYK | 30-37 | .448 | _6.0 GB
04. PHI | 26-42 | .382 | 11.0 GB
05. BOS | 20-47 | .299 | 16.0 GB

Wednesday:

Orlando @ Toronto
Charlotte @ Boston


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

22 March 2007

01. TOR | 37-31 | .544 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 31-37 | .456 | _6.0 GB
03. NYK | 30-37 | .448 | _6.5 GB
04. PHI | 26-42 | .382 | 11.5 GB
05. BOS | 20-48 | .294 | 17.0 GB

Thursday:

Portland @ New York


** Magic Number: 9 **


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

23 March 2007

01. TOR | 37-31 | .544 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 31-37 | .456 | _6.0 GB
03. NYK | 30-38 | .441 | _7.0 GB
04. PHI | 26-42 | .382 | 11.5 GB
05. BOS | 20-48 | .294 | 17.0 GB

Friday:

Denver @ Toronto
Charlotte @ Philadelphia
New Jersey @ Orlando
Dallas @ Boston
New York @ Cleveland


** Magic Number: 9 **


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

we need the 2nd seed.. if not its going to be a tough matchup against miami or chicago..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

If we can pull off the 3rd seed, we might end up against washington. I think Miami will win the division. Especially with Butler out

lol @ us getting the 2nd seed though.


Like I said, stop this atlantic watch. It's over, stick a fork in it. We are much more concerned about washington, miami and chicago.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

speedythief said:


> 23 March 2007
> 
> 01. TOR | 37-31 | .544 | _0.0 GB
> 02. NJN | 31-37 | .456 | _6.0 GB
> ...


May I suggest you remove the Boston Celtics as we have eliminated them from contention in the race.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> May I suggest you remove the Boston Celtics as we have eliminated them from contention in the race.


Ok, I'll cross them off after tonight.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

24 March 2007

01. TOR | 38-31 | .551 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 31-38 | .449 | _7.0 GB
03. NYK | 30-39 | .435 | _8.0 GB
04. PHI | 27-42 | .391 | 11.0 GB
[strike]05. BOS | 20-49 | .290 | 18.0 GB[/strike]

Saturday:

New Jersey @ Charlotte
Philadelphia @ Miami


** Magic Number: 7 **


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

i gotta be honest...i think we could lose out and still win the division 

this division would truly have been pathetic if we hadn't had such surprising success. At the beginning of the year, i would have taken 37-39 wins for sure...might have still won the division. 

what was dolan thinking extending IT? the knicks are still in tough, even to get the 8th spot and the pleasure of losing 4 games to the pistons.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

So even if we get 4th seed we most likely will have to play the bulls. Even though we are 4th they will still have home court advantage due to having a better record then us. That is what we have to focus on now, to get a better record then the bulls. The home court advantage against the Bulls will be CRUCIAL. Of course assuming the bulls do remain in 5th spot..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

crimedog said:


> i gotta be honest...i think we could lose out and still win the division
> 
> this division would truly have been pathetic if we hadn't had such surprising success. At the beginning of the year, i would have taken 37-39 wins for sure...might have still won the division.
> 
> what was dolan thinking extending IT? the knicks are still in tough, even to get the 8th spot and the pleasure of losing 4 games to the pistons.


IT has done the best he could do with that team (albeit the one he created in the first place). I like the Knicks, they are a young, inexperienced team, it'll take them some time to get it together. I really don't like playing them in a tight game down the stretch, especially at the Garden. They have a lot of quick guards who can penetrate and get to the line. If IT just makes them do that more often, they will be very dangerous in the near future.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

25 March 2007

01. TOR | 38-31 | .551 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 32-38 | .457 | _6.5 GB
03. NYK | 30-39 | .435 | _8.0 GB
04. PHI | 28-42 | .400 | 10.5 GB
[strike]05. BOS | 20-49 | .290 | 18.0 GB[/strike]

Sunday:

No Atlantic Division games


** Magic Number: 7 **


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

27 March 2007

01. TOR | 38-32 | .543 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 32-38 | .457 | _6.0 GB
03. NYK | 30-40 | .429 | _8.0 GB
04. PHI | 28-42 | .400 | 10.0 GB
[strike]05. BOS | 21-49 | .300 | 17.0 GB[/strike]

Tuesday:

No Atlantic Division games


** Magic Number: 7 **


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

29 March 2007

01. TOR | 39-32 | .549 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 33-38 | .465 | _6.0 GB
03. NYK | 31-40 | .437 | _8.0 GB
04. PHI | 28-43 | .394 | 11.0 GB
[strike]05. BOS | 22-49 | .310 | 17.0 GB[/strike]

Thursday:

No Atlantic Division games


** Magic Number: 6 **


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Phily made a nice push. Iggy is balling


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Magic number: 5


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Jersey lost against the Pistons.
Magic Number: 4


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

31 March 2007

01. TOR | 40-32 | .556 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 33-39 | .458 | _7.0 GB
03. NYK | 31-41 | .431 | _9.0 GB
04. PHI | 29-43 | .394 | 11.0 GB
[strike]05. BOS | 22-50 | .306 | 18.0 GB[/strike]

Thursday:

Philadelphia @ New Jersey
New York @ Oklahoma City


** Magic Number: 4 **


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

1 April 2007

01. TOR | 40-32 | .556 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 34-39 | .467 | _6.5 GB
03. NYK | 31-42 | .425 | _9.5 GB
04. PHI | 29-43 | .394 | 11.0 GB
[strike]05. BOS | 22-50 | .306 | 18.0 GB[/strike]

Sunday:

Cleveland @ Boston
Charlotte @ Toronto


** Magic Number: 4 **


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

As atrocious as NJ has been, they will still be in the playoffs. Can you believe that?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

speedythief said:


> 1 April 2007
> 
> 01. TOR | 40-32 | .556 | _0.0 GB
> 02. NJN | 34-39 | .467 | _6.5 GB
> ...


Put a strike through for the Sixers. There done. And with a win tonight we eliminate the Knicks as well!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

2 April 2007

01. TOR | 41-32 | .562 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 34-39 | .467 | _7.0 GB
[strike]03. NYK | 31-42 | .425 | 10.0 GB
04. PHI | 29-44 | .397 | 12.0 GB
05. BOS | 23-50 | .315 | 18.0 GB[/strike]

Monday:

No Atlantic Division games


** Magic Number: 3 **


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

3 April 2007

01. TOR | 41-33 | .554 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 34-39 | .467 | _6.5 GB
[strike]03. NYK | 31-42 | .425 | _9.5 GB
04. PHI | 29-44 | .397 | 11.5 GB
05. BOS | 23-50 | .315 | 17.5 GB[/strike]

Wednesday:

Toronto @ Orlando
Atlanta @ New Jersey
Philadelphia @ New York
Boston @ Milwaukee


** Magic Number: 3 **


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Looking ahead, the Knicks have two huge games remaining against the Nets. If they can win both, they might be able to sneak into the playoffs.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Looking ahead, the Knicks have two huge games remaining against the Nets. If they can win both, they might be able to sneak into the playoffs.


go knicks!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

5 April 2007

01. TOR | 42-33 | .560 | _0.0 GB
02. NJN | 35-39 | .473 | _6.5 GB
[strike]03. NYK | 31-43 | .419 | 10.5 GB
04. PHI | 30-44 | .405 | 11.5 GB
05. BOS | 23-51 | .311 | 18.5 GB[/strike]

Thursday:

No Atlantic Division games


** Magic Number: 2 **


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

7 April 2007

01. TOR | 43-33 | .566 | _0.0 GB
[strike]02. NJN | 35-40 | .467 | _7.5 GB
03. NYK | 31-44 | .413 | 11.5 GB
04. PHI | 30-45 | .400 | 12.5 GB
05. BOS | 23-52 | .307 | 19.5 GB[/strike]


** Magic Number: 0 **


Toronto Raptors -- 2006/07 Atlantic Division Champions


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

lol. :clap: :clap2: :yay: 

:lol: 

i really haven't seen many... uhh... let's just call 'em "brick city" fans around here for awhile. we could now go back in the archives to light everyone afire but... that wouldn't be the classy thing to do, would it? 

redemption. s'been a long time coming, that's for sure.

peace


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol, I noticed that too. They've been surprisingly quiet...

:lol:


----------

